# Why no softback for "Talon of Horus"?



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

One thing that has bugged me for quite sometime is that there is no softback for _Talon of Horus_. I even e-mailed Black Library and the guy who ansered had no idea about it. It has been 1½ years since its first release.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

No sign of a sequel either. I have mostly forgotten the story I can remember the outline but any detail is gone. With BLs current, one week, ceasefire on limited edition releases I'm desperately trying to catch up so won't be revisiting it ToH any time soon. Be nice for paperback buyers to get a read after all this time, if you do please remind me what it's about!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Knockagh said:


> No sign of a sequel either. I have mostly forgotten the story I can remember the outline but any detail is gone. With BLs current, one week, ceasefire on limited edition releases I'm desperately trying to catch up so won't be revisiting it ToH any time soon. Be nice for paperback buyers to get a read after all this time, if you do please remind me what it's about!


ADB is currently writing _Black Legion_, it's just taking a long time to finish up. I imagine it will drop next year or so.


----------



## Garrak (Jun 18, 2012)

Bookdepository has a paperback version on pre-order : The Talon of Horus : Aaron Dembski-Bowden : 9781784960490 for December.


----------



## Dark Apostle Marduk (Sep 30, 2015)

forkmaster said:


> One thing that has bugged me for quite sometime is that there is no softback for _Talon of Horus_. I even e-mailed Black Library and the guy who ansered had no idea about it. It has been 1½ years since its first release.


Excellent question. I was wondering this, myself. As the gentleman below your post mentioned; I was wondering when the sequel would be finished! I really want to read it, and some of the others are just not the same. I have lost my taste in some of the other stories, so they really need to hurry this up!! 

Damnit ADB, and your writer's block.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

TBH it was good. Decent, but not as good as his Night Lords.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Garrak said:


> Bookdepository has a paperback version on pre-order : The Talon of Horus : Aaron Dembski-Bowden : 9781784960490 for December.


Alright later this year then!


----------

